# Mixing sexes - bad or no big deal?



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have two male dogs - 3 and 4 year old. They are both fixed. I'm looking at a female. If she was also fixed, would this be problematic with the males?

Will I be looking for a fight?

Thoughts on males versus females for hunting/training?

Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

keep the new dog in a crate for the first two weeks so it gives all of them a chance to get to know each other.

intro the new dog to each male dog seperately during that time so they get to know each other one on one until everything settels down

two weeks minimum

Males females training hunting just depends on the dog


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Neutered males are the best working dog there is, they tend to be a bit bigger and not as nippy as females.

There will be the intial jealousy then one big happy family!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have both a male and a female....never had a problem.


----------

